# Life after clomid ... did you ovulate on your own??



## Clobo

Hi All

Ive been TTC for 15 months and after being diagnosed with PCOS and having very long irregular cycles (once it was 85 days!!) I have had two rounds of Clomid ... however ive been having paingful ovulation etc and the fertility specialist has told me that there is the possibility of endo or blocked tubes so referred me for a laparoscopy. 

The NHS waiting time for that is 18 weeks!!!!!!!!

In the meantime ive been told not to use the clomid so as not to waste it! I ovulated both months as my progesterone is high and ive been temping and using OPKs

My questions is, has anyone stopped using clomid and found their cycles have stayed short and ovulated naturally where they didnt before the clomid?? Im really hoping I ovulate on my own this month so we can have another go!

Big :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey hun ,as you can see in my sigi what ive done so far and yes!!!!since all my clomid i almost have normal cycles:)


----------



## Clobo

Wow you have been through a lot havent you.

So how are your cycles now after you have finished with the clomid? Im really hoping mine are kick started!!

Good luck, its certainly time you had a :bfp: xxxx


----------



## wobberly

Yeah, I had one cycle off and I ov on my own. Had bloods to confirm and a very strong OPK...Although I still didnt concieve. 
Im on my last cycle (6th) and just got a + op, well think I did....


----------



## Clobo

Hi Wobberly

Thanks for replying .... thats good news ... really hope it is your month :dust:

Fingers crossed my body figures out what to do!!

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Anyone else got any stories to tell? Im starting to lose a bit of hope!!

Its cd 14 for me and the OPKs are very faint, temps up and down so just hoping and lots of :sex:

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I also wondered this for the future when iv had #1 and want to try for #2 :lol:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Thanks for posting, why are you on clomid?? I have PCOS so really long cycles sometimes up to 85 days ... got a few ovary twinges so im really hoping that the two rounds of clomid kick started my body!!

Hopefully some people have some success stories to share!

xxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Clo_mid said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for posting, why are you on clomid?? I have PCOS so really long cycles sometimes up to 85 days ... got a few ovary twinges so im really hoping that the two rounds of clomid kick started my body!!
> 
> Hopefully some people have some success stories to share!
> 
> xxx

Hiya :hi:

Because me and OH have been TTC for 1 year and 7months with no pregnancys! and i have really irregular cycles, I havent got any signs of PCOS when they scanned me but the nurse said my ovarys need a kick start, so im geussing i dont ovulate? Im not sure till i go for my day 22 blood work, Just finished my CD6 clomid today, only started this month and hoping it works :) Going for lap/dye on thursday aswel so im really scared :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi

I see, well hopefully clomid works as well for you as it did for me, i had blood tests to confirm ovulation and 50mg worked for me both times so i responded really well to it.

If you dont mind me asking whereabouts in the country are you and how long did you have to wait for your lap? Ive been told there is an 18 week waiting list and that was 4 weeks ago ... hence why we are trying naturally.

Dont be scared, i know it is a scary thing to go through but i have heard lots of stories where people have had the operation and then got pregnant because they had a "good clear out".

Good luck, keep me posted as to how you are doing xxxx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Clo_mid said:


> Hi
> 
> I see, well hopefully clomid works as well for you as it did for me, i had blood tests to confirm ovulation and 50mg worked for me both times so i responded really well to it.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking whereabouts in the country are you and how long did you have to wait for your lap? Ive been told there is an 18 week waiting list and that was 4 weeks ago ... hence why we are trying naturally.
> 
> Dont be scared, i know it is a scary thing to go through but i have heard lots of stories where people have had the operation and then got pregnant because they had a "good clear out".
> 
> Good luck, keep me posted as to how you are doing xxxx


I was abit worried that a low dose wouldnt work but im sure it works for alot of people :) Im looking forward to the blood work results when i have it done to see if they have worked :) Fingers crossed they will :happydance:

Oh, Im from lincolnshire and i only had to wait about 2 weeks, so not long at all and quite good considering theres a long waiting list :wacko: Must be certain places with waiting list

Good luck to you aswel and hope you get your BFP very soon :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Yes i think a lot of people respond well to the low dose although if not they will try 100mg then 150mg too ... good luck with your results and let me know what you get!

Im in Wiltshire and there must be a lot of people round here needing one ... im giving this cycle a go naturally but have a specialist appointment boked for two weeks time to see whether there is anything I can do different in the meantime so as not to waste too much time waiting ... already been trying 15 months!

xxxx


----------

